# How to control fan speeds?



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Speedfan does not work. In fact it never worked. On any PC I used it on. :spinning:

So, does anyone know of any program I can run in the background, to manually tweak fan speeds? The Nvidia Control Panel works well enough for my GPU, but I can't find anything that can change the fan speeds of my cpu or case fan, aside from my bios settings.

:spinning:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

A good place to start would be the disk which shipped with your motherboard. Often a very good monitor app included with the software bundle.

Google HWMonitor, CoreTemp and RealTemp


----------

